# Where can I get Tex's tubes?



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

I've been hearing a lot about them, and I'd like to know more.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

From Tex...

...you pullin' our legs here, New?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Here : http://slingshotforum.com/topic/6830-slingshot-supplies-usa-sales-only/


----------



## J Stacy (Aug 7, 2014)

I use his express band/pouch set and they are first class !! The tubes he sells are also good stuff . I shoot 1/2" marbles and they shoot fast and flat ,I'll have to chronograph them some times and report back. He is a good guy and excellent to deal with!

Try some of his stuff ,you will not be sorry !


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

Only problem is, he only ships inside the US, and I'm in Israel for the next 6 months.


----------



## J Stacy (Aug 7, 2014)

That can be a problem since he does not ship outside the US. There are import/export rules that require you to have a license and pay a fee everytime you ship outside the US or pay a hefty fine if you do get caught shipping outside the US . Well 6 months from now when you are back home you can get some tubes from him. :iono:


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Have them sent home then have your family send them in a package to you


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Bigron has good advice. A friend will also work. If for some reason that is not practical and you are in the Caribbean, northern part of South America, or Central America this company will service you. They will also do the customs paper work and clear it on arrival. http://www.aeropost.com/web/frontend/about_us?lang=_eng&country=sjo


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

That's okay, I can wait! It's not worth the hassle.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

sorry brother just trying to help,but you have to expect some inconvience when you are in Israel brother :neener:


----------

